# Stevens 325 C 30-30



## birdog105 (Aug 23, 2008)

Anyone own one, what kind of accuracy can I expect? I'm looking at buying on for a "make-over gun" and don't want to bother if its a lost cause for accuracy. Any insight would be appreciated...


----------



## Woodser (Sep 3, 2009)

Same rifle as the Savage 340. Had one in 22 Hornet in the 70's and it was capable of very good, albeit not excellent, accuracy. If the bore and chamber are in good shape, 1 to 1.5 MOA should be reachable. But do not expect better.

Here is some historical and technical info for your perusal. http://www.wisnersinc.com/additional_info/Savage_340.htm


----------

